# NGD- Ibanez LACS Content



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 14, 2009)

I picked this LACS up off Craigslist today at a good price. It's pretty unique as far as I can tell. 

Mahogany body, Maple fretboard, REVERSE HEADSTOCK 

It sounds and plays absolutely incredible. It's a great guitar. I'd do the typical sound/video clip thing, but it's late and I'm tired . 

Someone has had to have seen this guitar before. I curious about it's history. I believe it belonged to Ramon Ortiz, but I'm not sure. Anyone?

MOAR

Here's some more pics of the LACSexy 



 




 


 


 


 




 


*BELLA APPROVES THIS GUITAR. *


----------



## AK DRAGON (Aug 14, 2009)

DAMN!
That's a sexy machine!


----------



## lefty robb (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## djpharoah (Aug 14, 2009)

Does that infact have the LACS Stamp on the back of the guitar? 

Congrats all the same - looks dope.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 14, 2009)

Sexy!


Yes, I do believe it belonged to Ramon Ortiz


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 14, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Does that infact have the LACS Stamp on the back of the guitar?
> 
> Congrats all the same - looks dope.



It has a LACS serial number sticker on it.


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 14, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> It has a LACS serial number sticker on it.


I saw this on my daily CLs cyber search but the guy never got back to me. Good score. 

Btw - stop collecting all these cool reverse headstock guitars


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 14, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> I saw this on my daily CLs cyber search but the guy never got back to me. Good score.
> 
> Btw - stop collecting all these cool reverse headstock guitars



It was an easy deal because it was local for me.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 14, 2009)

If you ever decide to sell, can I have first dibs?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 14, 2009)

God I love the reversed Ibanez headstock. I want one so bad.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 14, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> If you ever decide to sell, can I have first dibs?



PM me an offer


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks hawt, grats


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 14, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> PM me an offer



You serious? Probably not.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 14, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> You serious? Probably not.



I'm dead serious man. If you want it, hit me up


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 14, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I'm dead serious man. If you want it, hit me up



PM'd.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 14, 2009)

Im going to shit bricks if he sells this


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 14, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Im going to shit bricks if he sells this



I'm going to shit bricks if he accepts my offer!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 14, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> PM'd.



Replied PM


----------



## vontetzianos (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow man congrats.

I would pm you an offer but I've no $$$ ATM...


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Aug 14, 2009)

Holy shitballs... mahogany + maple + reverse headstock? those are the ingredients for sex!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 14, 2009)

so as well as being a unique player, a great video maker, an artist when it comes to darth vadering a guitar, a free agile endorsee, a free agile employee, Keith is also a shrud business man..... 

 Maybe dark side coming from truly keith is


----------



## -K4G- (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## nikt (Aug 14, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Someone has had to have seen this guitar before. I curious about it's history. I believe it belonged to Ramon Ortiz, but I'm not sure. Anyone?



please check PM


----------



## mat091285 (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG you finally got it! Amazing! i wonder how the Blackouts work out for you ... Congrates!


----------



## adaman (Aug 14, 2009)

I would kill for that guitar, to bad I don't have money


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 14, 2009)

You lucky bastard lol. How come awesome shit like this never comes up on my local craigslist. That is insane dude. Congrats on that badass guitar.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 14, 2009)

poopyalligator said:


> You lucky bastard lol. How come awesome shit like this never comes up on my local craigslist. That is insane dude. Congrats on that badass guitar.



Took the words right out of my mouth. Instead we have retards who ruin Universes by slapping white pickguards on them and scalloping the entire fretboard.


----------



## PeteLaramee (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 14, 2009)

Can you at least get all of us a video of teh guitar / your tunes before you get rid of it?

PRETTY PWWEEZZ!!


----------



## El Caco (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome score, that's a nice looking guitar and from the grain it is the same guitar in that pic so congrats.


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 14, 2009)

Ah man you fuckin SON OF A BITCH!!  I usually hate maple boards but even I'd tap that, hard, in the mouth. Beautiful score man, congrats


----------



## Apophis (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 14, 2009)

Oooooooooooooh! That's really rather sexy!


----------



## budda (Aug 14, 2009)

mahogany + maple!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 14, 2009)

i love it! i wouldn´t buy it myself, but as far as looks and features go, it´s awesome! the mahogany looks really really nice on it, and i love the maple board 

are those your fantastic little stickers, or are they in fact inlays?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## HANIAK (Aug 14, 2009)

Two guitars in less than a week?! The dark side is really dominating the world! 
Congrats!


----------



## liamh (Aug 14, 2009)

That's a damn nice guitar, well deserved


----------



## windu (Aug 14, 2009)

damn keith! sick guitar. i wanna be like you when i grow up!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 14, 2009)

@Scar_symmetry : yes indeed!! very much so!!!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 14, 2009)

ROFL, thanks guys. This guitar does make me jizz in my pants. When I laid my eyes on this one... CHOWDER CANNON.



MF_Kitten said:


> are those your fantastic little stickers, or are they in fact inlays?




Haha, they are real inlay.


----------



## Ironberry (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow........ Can we have a video of you playing it? Please?


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2009)

nikt said:


> please check PM



Wow, what a surprise, Nikt wants it. 

Keith, you truly are an ass.


----------



## nikt (Aug 14, 2009)

Rick said:


> Wow, what a surprise, Nikt wants it.
> Keith, you truly are an ass.


well Rick there is a story behind this guitar. I've already bought it once on ebay  

but it was stolen from Ramon after Ozzfest and seller decided to returned it to Ortiz.
He (Ramon) now sold it via pawn shop to DIOBOLIC5150, as he recived copy of that guitar from LACS but with natural headstock

I just want to try to buy it back from Keith, but I'm not sure I can afford it right now (studies)


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2009)

Ah, so it'll come full circle. Incredible.


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 14, 2009)

> The gear circle of life as witnessed on SevenString.org is a phenomenal event occurring very rarely but when it does, boy is it sweeeet!


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2009)

^

I wonder if any of our wonderful gearwhores have had this happen to them.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Aug 14, 2009)

That is one sweet axe!

oh yeah:


mattofvengeance said:


>


----------



## kmanick (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice!
mah/maple


----------



## playstopause (Aug 14, 2009)

You lucky Mothafucka. Congrats!


----------



## sessionswan (Aug 14, 2009)

Dude, that is beautiful - you are a lucky mofo!


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Aug 14, 2009)

*silent chant**videovideovideo*


----------



## BurialWithin (Aug 14, 2009)

dude woah..... that's super neato


----------



## st2012 (Aug 14, 2009)

Another nice guitar.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 14, 2009)

Reversed headstocks FTW! That is very nice. Congrats!


----------



## Randy (Aug 14, 2009)

Ah. Looks to be one of the Ankla LACS'. Beautiful guitar.


----------



## cyril v (Aug 15, 2009)

no video? wtf is going on?!

Cetus = go?!! 

hell, epic guitar day, you might have to do a double feature. maybe cetus - malfunction?

congrats btw, glad this one worked out. I have mini heart attacks whenever i try and buy anything off of craigslist...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 15, 2009)

Purty


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 15, 2009)

That's just damn fabulous - I can sense you smiling from here


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 15, 2009)

cyril v said:


> no video? wtf is going on?!
> 
> Cetus = go?!!
> 
> ...




Sorry for the lack (lacs) of video. Harhar. 
I was thinking about doing Cetus over again anyway. It's old and the sound/picture quality is bad on it. That song kinda sucks though 

I have a lot of new stuff but I'm not letting anyone hear it yet.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Aug 15, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Sorry for the lack (lacs) of video. Harhar.
> I was thinking about doing Cetus over again anyway. It's old and the sound/picture quality is bad on it. That song kinda sucks though
> 
> I have a lot of new stuff but I'm not letting anyone hear it yet.



Wahwahwah I must hear it! *chanttime* *newvideonewvideonewvideonewvideo*


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Sorry for the lack (lacs) of video. Harhar.
> I was thinking about doing Cetus over again anyway. It's old and the sound/picture quality is bad on it. That song kinda sucks though
> 
> I have a lot of new stuff but I'm not letting anyone hear it yet.



Oh. 

No new LACS video and no posting of new songs. If I was a mod, I'd ban your ass for a week.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 15, 2009)

@rick : suffering from withdrawal symptoms are we???!!!!!

(me too!!!)


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 15, 2009)

haha, you guys are brutal. I'll try to post something soon. I've been working 14 hour days this week. I haven't had any time to play.


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 15, 2009)

Rick said:


> Oh.
> 
> No new LACS video and no posting of new songs. If I was a mod, I'd ban your ass for a week.


He is soooo fucking right. 

Now get to it chop chop.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 15, 2009)

nikt said:


> please check PM





There we go.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 15, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> haha, you guys are brutal. I'll try to post something soon. I've been working 14 hour days this week. I haven't had any time to play.


 
Well quit being a pussy, and man up


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2009)

^ 

 

Get to work.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 15, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Well quit being a pussy, and man up



I'll MAN UP all over your mom's face.


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice username, Keith.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Aug 15, 2009)

Hahahaha.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 16, 2009)

Have some drunken failure.. Im waay too out of it for metal tonight.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 16, 2009)

keith you big tease!!!! ok, ok, ok 14 hours per day a little bit of alcohol and 1 or 2 pinkies...not bad..i still think djpharoah may have a word or 2 to say....

thanks though!!! somehow i prefer the agile sound...


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 16, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I'll MAN UP all over your mom's face.




that's some funny shit right there... still though, nice blues video.


----------



## Razor777 (Aug 16, 2009)

DO THE 3 FINGER COWBOY 

Hah, congrats man!


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 16, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> keith you big tease!!!! ok, ok, ok 14 hours per day a little bit of alcohol and 1 or 2 pinkies...not bad..i still think djpharoah may have a word or 2 to say....
> 
> thanks though!!! somehow i prefer the agile sound...



Watching that clip this morning was like waking up next to "that chick looked good last night". I was faded haha. Good times. 

I gotta do a real clip with it. It sounds brutal for metal.


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2009)

Sounded pretty good, I like that tone!!


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 16, 2009)

Please do a metal vid. By the way, glad I could buy your Agile to help fund this... Yes Rick, that's right. I'm going to be in the Agile 7 family now. NGD sure to come.


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## phatfil (Aug 16, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Sorry for the lack (lacs) of video. Harhar.
> I was thinking about doing Cetus over again anyway. It's old and the sound/picture quality is bad on it. That song kinda sucks though



NO F'N WAY! 

[why is it that artists are so brutal about their own stuff? ]

Cetus stomps ass. it and My Nemesis are my fav's off the EP.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 16, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> Watching that clip this morning was like waking up next to *"that chick looked good last night".* I was faded haha. Good times.
> 
> I gotta do a real clip with it. It sounds brutal for metal.


 
who doesn't know that feeling, uh?!!!!! 

muchos corones for putting up with it and watching it this am though!!!


----------



## phatfil (Aug 16, 2009)

pretty damn good for being drunk! ride 'em cowboy!


----------



## Drow Swordsman (Aug 16, 2009)

If Ibanez actually produced guitars like that for regular players to buy (though knowing Ibanez they'd charge $1700 for that), I might be tempted to own one again. 

That guitar looks amazing.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 16, 2009)

Drow Swordsman said:


> If Ibanez actually produced guitars like that for regular players to buy (though knowing Ibanez they'd charge $1700 for that), I might be tempted to own one again.
> 
> That guitar looks amazing.



It really is an amazing guitar. It's easily one of the best playing guitars I've had in my hands. It's a shame I may have to sell this one. Expensive hobby...this music stuff.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 16, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> It really is an amazing guitar. It's easily one of the best playing guitars I've had in my hands. It's a shame I may have to sell this one. Expensive hobby...this music stuff.



No no no no no get out on the streets and sell your body.


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2009)

Drow Swordsman said:


> If Ibanez actually produced guitars like that for regular players to buy (though knowing Ibanez they'd charge $1700 for that), I might be tempted to own one again.



This is pretty much why I stopped using Ibanez and jumped to Agiles.


----------



## backyardburial (Aug 17, 2009)

HumanFuseBen said:


> Holy shitballs... mahogany + maple + reverse headstock? those are the ingredients for sex!


I hope you use a lot of lube, that sounds really uncomfortable, especially the reverse headstock bit...but I can see that this would be the guitar to f**k if that was your thing! lol


----------



## Harry (Aug 17, 2009)

Incredible guitar, congrats!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 17, 2009)

backyardburial said:


> I hope you use a lot of lube, that sounds really uncomfortable, especially the reverse headstock bit...but I can see that this would be the guitar to f**k if that was your thing! lol


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 17, 2009)

backyardburial said:


> I hope you use a lot of lube, that sounds really uncomfortable, especially the reverse headstock bit...but I can see that this would be the guitar to f**k if that was your thing! lol





That was


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome score Keith, I love this guitar!!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 17, 2009)

Most of the specs are pretty apparent, but what's the scale length on that thing? 25.5"?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 17, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Most of the specs are pretty apparent, but what's the scale length on that thing? 25.5"?



I haven't measured it, but it I'm 99.9% sure it's 25.5". It'd definitely shorter than 27". I'll check it when I get home from work tonight, I'm curious about it now.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 19, 2009)

I just bought Ramon's other LACS today from Guitar Center. Hands down the best guitar I'v ever played. Now I just have to wait till the middle of September...


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 19, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I just bought Ramon's other LACS today from Guitar Center. Hands down the best guitar I'v ever played. Now I just have to wait till the middle of September...






PICS!.. and I hear you man, the one I got is definitely one of the nicest playing guitar's I've owned. Grats dude!!


----------



## Anthony (Aug 19, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> PICS!.. and I hear you man, the one I got is definitely one of the nicest playing guitar's I've owned. Grats dude!!



CAN WE BE SUPER BEST BUDDIES NOW? 

Guitar Center wont give me the guitar until September 11th, when it can be legally released (Thanks HighGain). Then it has to be shipped across the country to New York. 

I can't wait, and your 3 finger video isn't helping.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 19, 2009)

Anthony said:


> CAN WE BE SUPER BEST BUDDIES NOW?
> 
> Guitar Center wont give me the guitar until September 11th, when it can be legally released for some reason. Then it has to be shipped across the country to New York.
> 
> I can't wait, and your 3 finger video isn't helping.



What are the specs on it? Is it the one that is pretty much the same as the one I got, but with the maple headstock? That one is nice!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 19, 2009)

You guys are lucky bastards. Why can't my craigslist or guitar center have cool 7s????


----------



## Anthony (Aug 19, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> What are the specs on it? Is it the one that is pretty much the same as the one I got, but with the maple headstock? That one is nice!



That's the one! And it has passives, which sounded crazy in a Mark V.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 19, 2009)

Anthony said:


> That's the one! And it has passives, which sounded crazy in a Mark V.



NICE DUDE! That one is HOT. I know the exact guitar you're talking about. Man you are gonna go crazy waiting for that. LOL.

I finished recording a new song with my LACS tonight, check it out if you want. http://soundclick.com/share?songid=7992288


----------



## Anthony (Aug 19, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> NICE DUDE! That one is HOT. I know the exact guitar you're talking about. Man you are gonna go crazy waiting for that. LOL.
> 
> I finished recording a new song with my LACS tonight, check it out if you want. SoundClick artist: Keith Merrow - I'm just a guy with a passion for heavy, guitar driven music with a technical flare. I strife for cl



The wait's already killing me. 

Awesome song, I saw the video for it a few days back. I listen to your album a few times a week, really solid stuff.


----------



## sevenstringj (Aug 19, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


>




WTF are you doing with a guitar like that? Wouldn't something like this be more appropriate?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 19, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> WTF are you doing with a guitar like that? Wouldn't something like this be more appropriate?



You're right, I totally don't deserve this Ibanez 

Shit, get me drunk enough and I'd hit that Epi. Tune that bitch down to F# and show it how to act.


----------



## nikt (Aug 19, 2009)

Anthony said:


> That's the one! And it has passives, which sounded crazy in a Mark V.



that's got to be this one


congrats


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 19, 2009)

All this LACS madness going on the last few months... I've been GASsing so badly for one! Urgh. Some day.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 19, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Guitar Center wont give me the guitar until September 11th, when it can be legally released for some reason. Then it has to be shipped across the country to New York.



It's not just for "some reason" but rather because they have to ensure the guitar was not stolen (just like they are supposed to do in pawn shops, but some shady folks don't do that...).


----------



## Anthony (Aug 19, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> It's not just for "some reason" but rather because they have to ensure the guitar was not stolen (just like they are supposed to do in pawn shops, but some shady folks don't do that...).



Ah, that makes sense.  I'm just so eager right now, anything in my way is pissing me off.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 19, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Ah, that makes sense.  I'm just so eager right now, anything in my way is pissing me off.



What is that on the 12th fret on the one you are getting? It looks like it has regular dot inlay, but then some kind of design on the 12th fret.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 19, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> You guys are lucky bastards. Why can't my craigslist or guitar center have cool 7s????


 
well..what about in Europe..LACS??!!! pfff..you must be joking right (as Shania Twaing would say!!)


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 19, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> well..what about in Europe..LACS??!!! pfff..you must be joking right (as Shania Twaing would say!!)



That don't impress me much


ah ah ooooooooh


----------



## phatfil (Aug 19, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> I finished recording a new song with my LACS tonight, check it out if you want. SoundClick artist: Keith Merrow - I'm just a guy with a passion for heavy, guitar driven music with a technical flare. I strife for cl


 
YES!!! this song is Sofa King good!


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 19, 2009)

That full recording of "Pillars" made my day.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 19, 2009)

phatfil said:


> YES!!! this song is Sofa King good!



Thanks man, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Aug 19, 2009)

Once again my friend, nice work with "Pillars of creation" 

That spooky guitar sound from 3min onwards is sick


----------



## ToniS (Aug 20, 2009)

phatfil said:


> NO F'N WAY!
> 
> [why is it that artists are so brutal about their own stuff? ]
> 
> Cetus stomps ass. it and My Nemesis are my fav's off the EP.



+1

I love the jazzy-interlude-thingy in "My Nemesis". So cool.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 20, 2009)

Here's some more pics of the LACSexy 



 




 


 


 


 




 


*BELLA APPROVES THIS GUITAR. *


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 20, 2009)

You have a dog named bella too?


----------



## solarian (Aug 20, 2009)

Amazing LACS! Curious though, what's up with the input jack? I've never seen one like that:


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2009)

Beeyooteeful.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 20, 2009)

God that guitar is awesome, and you need to raise the Lo-Pro up a bit. It's not setup correctly


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 20, 2009)

solarian said:


> Amazing LACS! Curious though, what's up with the input jack? I've never seen one like that:



It's a locking input jack. You gotta press the red tab in to release the cable. Great thing to have on a "stage guitar".


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2009)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 20, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> God that guitar is awesome, and you need to raise the Lo-Pro up a bit. It's not setup correctly



Yeah, I just put thicker strings on it right before I took the pics, I have to adjust it still


----------



## solarian (Aug 20, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> It's a locking input jack. You gotta pretty the red tab in to release the cable. Great thing to have on a "stage guitar".


Ohhhh OK, cool thanks for the info dude!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 20, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> It's a locking input jack. You gotta pretty the red tab in to release the cable. Great thing to have on a "stage guitar".



That's the coolest thing I've ever seen. I haven't had a cable come out onstage, but it is something i always worry about.


----------



## kmanick (Aug 20, 2009)

that is one sweet ass guitar!


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 20, 2009)

I so fucking want this guitar....


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Aug 20, 2009)

i wish i have more money...


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 20, 2009)

I purposely block my trem back at an 'incorrect' angle since I never use the thing and its more comfortable + gets lower action.

I say leave it since I don't recall you ever using the trem!


----------



## ToniS (Aug 21, 2009)

Make video of one of your songs with this, pretty please?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 21, 2009)

oh well, if bella approves the guitar we are all safe!!!!!!

Funny, i did not expect you to have a smalldog, but since you do have a dog and most people here are putty tat lovers i give you a virtual high five !!!

and i second the person who asked for a video (may i suggest "pillars of creation") with the LACSexy pwweezzz??!


----------



## digitalpig (Aug 21, 2009)

DIOBOLIC5150 said:


> It's a locking input jack. You gotta press the red tab in to release the cable. Great thing to have on a "stage guitar".



They're manufactured by Neutrik.






For the Germans out there: You can buy it <<here>> 

Greetings!
Felix


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 22, 2009)

That'll be the first thing I buy immediately after I get my baritone!


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Aug 22, 2009)

Sweet axe you've got there man!


----------



## mat091285 (Sep 8, 2009)

nikt said:


> that's got to be this one
> 
> 
> congrats




Anyone know what Seymour pickups does Ramón Ortiz have in his new LACS? It sounds Djent  .. there style changed to a Djent + Latin vibe ...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 8, 2009)

mat091285 said:


> Anyone know what Seymour pickups does Ramón Ortiz have in his new LACS? It sounds Djent  .. there style changed to a Djent + Latin vibe ...



An un-warranted bump and use of the word djent _full-stop_ then again with the word 'latin'?

Get out...



But I think google may hold the answer to your question, my good pal.

Then again, I could take a stab in the dark and say seymour duncan blackouts.


----------



## Wi77iam (Sep 8, 2009)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 8, 2009)

That guitar is pure sex.

It's intersting that they chose the large blackouts, though.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Sep 8, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> An un-warranted bump and use of the word djent _full-stop_ then again with the word 'latin'?
> 
> Get out...



I have no idea what he might have in his new LACS guitars. But one thing is certain..."Djent" + "Latin" = DJENITALS in a Tortilla.


----------



## Rick (Sep 8, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> Let me google that for you



I've never seen that before. 

I believe he uses Duncans now.


----------



## mat091285 (Sep 8, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> An un-warranted bump and use of the word djent _full-stop_ then again with the word 'latin'?
> 
> Get out...
> 
> ...



Dudes! why the flame on a not really that of an ancient thread?  ... I just saw the vid Rick posted today and was wondering if anyone would know his new pickups since they are passive like this pic below .... and the same LACS guitar in the vid ...


----------



## halsinden (Sep 8, 2009)

dude, your dog's fucking _HOT_. 

don't take this the wrong way but... i would. 

H


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 8, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> Let me google that for you



Phail.


----------

